# Problemas de temperatura del micro

## tinchovmm

Hola, tengo un problema de temperatura con el micro, quiero aclarar que no es nada de lo típico, suciedad, mala refrigeración, pasta térmica. .  ya que en windows anda perfecto con temperaturas normales, micro idle entre 18º a 25º dependiendo el calor del dia, la placa de video en idle 40º a 44º. En gentoo placa de video en idle 46º (no molesta) micro 50º   :Confused:  sumando que en unos de los cores marca mal, ya recompile varias veces el kernel y la verdad no encuentro nada, no doy con el error. 

 El micro es una amd x3 435 de 2.9

sensors

f71889fg-isa-0e80

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:         +1.67 V

in1:         +1.38 V  (max =  +2.04 V)   

in2:         +1.12 V

in3:         +0.90 V

in4:         +0.66 V

in5:         +0.44 V

in6:         +0.32 V

in7:         +1.67 V

in8:         +1.65 V

fan1:       3211 RPM

fan2:          0 RPM  ALARM

fan3:          0 RPM  ALARM

temp1:       +48.0°C  (high = +255.0°C, hyst = +251.0°C)  

                      (crit = +255.0°C, hyst = +251.0°C)  sensor = transistor

temp2:         FAULT  (high = +255.0°C, hyst = +251.0°C)  

                      (crit = +255.0°C, hyst = +251.0°C)  sensor = transistor

temp3:       +31.0°C  (high = +255.0°C, hyst = +253.0°C)  

                      (crit = +255.0°C, hyst = +253.0°C)  sensor = transistor

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:       +35.2°C  (high = +70.0°C)    

con aticonfig la temperatura es otra (placa de video)

aticonfig --odgt --od-gettemperature

Default Adapter - ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series

                  Sensor 0: Temperature - 45.00 C

Default Adapter - ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series

                  Sensor 0: Temperature - 45.00 C

 Si alguien me puede dar una mano se lo agradecería mucho. . Saludos.

----------

## tinchovmm

Miren aca me llego a 70º haciendo un emerge wine. . 

sensors

f71889fg-isa-0e80

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:         +1.67 V

in1:         +1.39 V  (max =  +2.04 V)   

in2:         +1.12 V

in3:         +0.89 V

in4:         +0.66 V

in5:         +0.42 V

in6:         +0.30 V

in7:         +1.67 V

in8:         +1.65 V

fan1:       3198 RPM

fan2:          0 RPM  ALARM

fan3:          0 RPM  ALARM

temp1:       +70.0°C  (high = +255.0°C, hyst = +251.0°C)  

                      (crit = +255.0°C, hyst = +251.0°C)  sensor = transistor

temp2:         FAULT  (high = +255.0°C, hyst = +251.0°C)  

                      (crit = +255.0°C, hyst = +251.0°C)  sensor = transistor

temp3:       +34.0°C  (high = +255.0°C, hyst = +253.0°C)  

                      (crit = +255.0°C, hyst = +253.0°C)  sensor = transistor

Ayuda pliss   :Crying or Very sad: 

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:       +57.0°C  (high = +70.0°C)

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba con el comando 

```
top
```

 (en linux) y mira si hay algún proceso que esté consumiendo mucho porcentaje de CPU de manera constante.

----------

## tinchovmm

hola gracias por responder, de tanto probar tuve un drama con las X ahora..  de todos modos esto es lo que me devuelve 

top - 05:26:42 up 5 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.13, 0.08

Tasks: 112 total,   1 running, 111 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  4.4%us,  4.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 91.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   4054748k total,   583460k used,  3471288k free,    13820k buffers

Swap:  7823648k total,        0k used,  7823648k free,   280460k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                              

 2171 root      20   0  400m  68m  19m S    9  1.7   0:22.89 X                                                    

 2577 tinchovm  20   0  418m  22m  14m S    6  0.6   0:03.89 konsole                                              

 2360 tinchovm  20   0  520m  26m  16m S    2  0.7   0:06.06 knotify4                                             

 2439 tinchovm  20   0  497m  54m  31m S    2  1.4   0:07.10 chrome                                               

 2391 tinchovm  20   0  234m  14m  11m S    2  0.4   0:03.71 gkrellm                                              

 2546 tinchovm  20   0  907m  42m  24m S    2  1.1   0:03.08 chrome                                               

    8 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.24 kworker/1:0                                          

   10 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.33 kworker/0:1                                          

    1 root      20   0  3944  636  540 S    0  0.0   0:00.40 init                                                 

    2 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd                                             

    3 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0                                          

    5 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.01 kworker/u:0                                          

    6 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0                                          

    7 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/1                                          

    9 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/1                                          

   11 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/2                                          

   12 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.12 kworker/2:0                                          

   13 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.01 ksoftirqd/2                                          

   14 root       0 -20     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 cpuset                                               

   15 root       0 -20     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper                                              

   16 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kworker/u:1                                          

   19 root       0 -20     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 netns                                                

  326 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 sync_supers                                          

  328 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 bdi-default

----------

